
Boston College Stops Offering New Students E-Mail Accounts, Switches to Forwarding Service - dbreunig
http://chronicle.com/wiredcampus/article/3473/boston-college-to-stop-offering-student-e-mail-accounts-to-freshmen-starting-next-year
======
ErrantX
Very true!

I've customised the Graffiti view + tag colours to produce something I quite
like. But I definitely didnt like the new "default" (the older "classic" was a
lot cleaner)

